# steering play gillig chassis



## retiredtec. (Aug 11, 2003)

any one out there know a trick to fix a loose steering box in a 89 beaver?have looked at everthing else to stop road wander its driving me to sell it.installed a saftysteer also didnt help only 25000 miles on coach well cared for 2nd owner 4" play in wheel up and down cant see any thing loose even up on a rack  would eppreciate any help taking a trip this month would like to fix before i go.thanks


----------

